# An Urgent Message from Pastor G. Craige Lewis



## Sharpened (Sep 20, 2010)

God spoke to me last night and said “Warn my people”. Something big is about to rock our land. Turn the hour glass over, pray, and watch. – G. Craige Lewis 9/20/10


----------



## sunnysmyler (Sep 20, 2010)

Amen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 20, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> *God spoke to me last night and said “Warn my people”. Something big is about to rock our land*. Turn the hour glass over, pray, and watch. – G. Craige Lewis 9/20/10


 
When I read this it reminded me of the video that Mahalialee4 posted in the "America in Bible Prophecy" Thread.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 20, 2010)

Nearly everyday I pray His children will discern the signs, not to be caught off-guard. That is the main reason I kept the Conspiracy Theory thread going. Thank you Jesus for touching Pastor Lewis with this message.


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow! I was just wondering about him and I am waiting to read what he has to say about the Eddie Long situation.


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2010)

Dearest Nymphe,

I'll share this with you, because this in on my heart to say. G. Craige Lewis issued that warning on his site a couple of days ago.. how do we know he didn't get information before the "news" broke? He does know more than he tells.  I don't trust the media either, with their "news" If God gave this warning directly to Lewis, I ask that He forgives me.

I'm not defending Long at al, neither am I bashing Lewis. Whether this news about his situation is true or not (because no facts have surfaced, just allegations), Children of God are to be the first ones to pray. If his congregation has been deceived, they need uplifting before the Throne. They are not accountable for Long's salvation or his actions, so I'm sure many of them are hurt. Just reading some of those comments on ex-ministries made my heart sore. We're not praying to support deception in the churches... oh, no. But clearly this is an attack on Christians and another sign of the times. It hurts my heart to see other Christians wag their fingers saying "aha-aha".. taking the proverbial ball and running with it out into the field.  

Don't forget Gal 6:1  _Brethren, if a man be overtaken in a fault, ye which are spiritual, restore such an one in the spirit of meekness; considering thyself, lest thou also be tempted. _

There will come a day we all will account to the Most High God for all what we say/do on this Earth.

I gladly accept accusations in the name of the Lord Jesus Christ and persecutions will come from everywhere. But when it comes from within the church like this, it's time to pray....  We already know the Devil is a liar and a defeated foe. 

Jesus says he is returning for a Glorious Church....now is the time to pray for peace and unity within the Body of Christ, because I know God is cleaning house.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> Dearest Nymphe,
> 
> *I'll share this with you, because this in on my heart to say. G. Craige Lewis issued that warning on his site a couple of days ago.. how do we know he didn't get information before the "news" broke? He does know more than he tells.  I don't trust the media either, with their "news" If God gave this warning directly to Lewis, I ask that He forgives me.*
> 
> ...



I agree with you, Laela.  

First and foremost, the news about Pastor Long is not big enough to 'rock our land', as Craig so puts it.   Please, as sad and heartbreaking as it is for any Minister to 'fall', it's not stopping the mighty move of God.   It's not shaking my faith, neither hindering the Plans and Purpose of God for His people to have full reign of the earth. It's not stopping the return of Jesus Christ.   

Again, in hindsight, I wouldn't doubt that he (Craig Lewis) knew beforehand, therefore if indeed he is speaking of Bishop Long, it's surely not prophetic, but merely a prelude to gossip.


----------



## mrselle (Sep 22, 2010)

*Shimmie* - it's good to "see" you.  I've missed you.


----------



## WAVES4DAYS (Sep 22, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I agree with you, Laela.
> 
> *First and foremost, the news about Pastor Long is not big enough to 'rock our land',* as Craig so puts it.   Please, as sad and heartbreaking as it is for any Minister to 'fall', *it's not stopping the mighty move of God.   It's not shaking my faith, neither hindering the Plans and Purpose of God for His people to have full reign of the earth. It's not stopping the return of Jesus Christ.
> *
> Again, in hindsight, I wouldn't doubt that he (Craig Lewis) knew beforehand, therefore if indeed he is speaking of Bishop Long, *it's surely not prophetic, but merely a prelude to gossip.*




Whaaaaaat!!! You Better Say This Again!!! 


Thanks for this & Laela's post!!!


----------



## Keen (Sep 22, 2010)

*VIP* said:


> Whaaaaaat!!! *You Better Say This Again*!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for this & Laela's post!!!



I second that.


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2010)

Glad to see you back Shimmie!  Amen...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

mrselle said:


> *Shimmie* - it's good to "see" you.  I've missed you.


 


*VIP* said:


> Whaaaaaat!!! You Better Say This Again!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for this & Laela's post!!!


 


Keen said:


> I second that.


 


Laela said:


> Glad to see you back Shimmie!  Amen...



I came in to say hi and to wish everyone blessings and of course, I saw some topics that got me 'started'   

Lord Jesus!   

I love you, sweet ladies.  God bless you, and please forgive my comments.  But you all know 'how I do'.    

  to each of you.


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 22, 2010)

^^^ Thanks since the thanks button is still out of commission.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

mrselle said:


> *Shimmie* - it's good to "see" you.  I've missed you.


 


*VIP* said:


> Whaaaaaat!!! You Better Say This Again!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for this & Laela's post!!!


 


Keen said:


> I second that.


 


Laela said:


> Glad to see you back Shimmie!  Amen...


 


Prudent1 said:


> ^^^ Thanks since the thanks button is still out of commission.



Yeah... I've been trying to figure out what happened to the 'thanks button' and a few other things.  The forum has changed a lot since I last logged on over a month ago.  I'm trying to find my way around in here.   I'll figure it out.   

It's worth taking the time to give you extra hugs.


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> Dearest Nymphe,
> 
> I'll share this with you, because this in on my heart to say. G. Craige Lewis issued that warning on his site a couple of days ago.. how do we know he didn't get information before the "news" broke? He does know more than he tells.  I don't trust the media either, with their "news" If God gave this warning directly to Lewis, I ask that He forgives me.
> 
> ...


Huh?

Why is the assumption being made between Lewis' warning and the Long situation? If, IF, that is what Lewis believes is the earth-shattering event, then he is _dead wrong_. Let us wait to see what the man has to say first. I leave the Long situation in the Lord's hands.

We have bigger concerns, like the fact that we are under judgment and few are aware or care.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 22, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> I agree with you, Laela.
> 
> First and foremost, the news about Pastor Long is not big enough to 'rock our land', as Craig so puts it.   Please, as sad and heartbreaking as it is for any Minister to 'fall',* it's not stopping the mighty move of God.   It's not shaking my faith, neither hindering the Plans and Purpose of God for His people to have full reign of the earth. It's not stopping the return of Jesus Christ.   *
> Again, in hindsight, I wouldn't doubt that he (Craig Lewis) knew beforehand, therefore if indeed he is speaking of Bishop Long, it's surely not prophetic, but merely a prelude to gossip.






Thank you Laela and Shimmie, ITA with your posts. Glad to see you back Shimmie. This is the same confrimation I received when the OP posted this what you said in the Bolded. Amen.


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2010)

Well, the connection is clearly there... When anyone clicks on this link>> http://www.exministries.com/new.html

The see this:

THANK YOU FOR PRAYING EX TIMES READERS
*Filed under:** Eddie Long*, Gay & Lesbianism, Gays Gone Wild, LGBT, Wolves by exministries — 96 Comments 

[PHOTO OF BURNING CHURCH]

*The word was spoken yesterday and the prophecy has been confirmed! Keep praying for mercy as God’s judgement unfolds!*





Nymphe said:


> Huh?
> 
> Why is the assumption being made between Lewis' warning and the Long situation? If, IF, that is what Lewis believes is the earth-shattering event, then he is _dead wrong_. Let us wait to see what the man has to say first. I leave the Long situation in the Lord's hands.
> 
> We have bigger concerns, like the fact that we are under judgment and few are aware or care.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

mrselle said:


> *Shimmie* - it's good to "see" you.  I've missed you.


 


*VIP* said:


> Whaaaaaat!!! You Better Say This Again!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for this & Laela's post!!!


 


Keen said:


> I second that.


 


Laela said:


> Glad to see you back Shimmie!  Amen...


 


Nymphe said:


> Huh?
> 
> Why is the assumption being made between Lewis' warning and the Long situation? If, IF, that is what Lewis believes is the earth-shattering event, then he is _dead wrong_. Let us wait to see what the man has to say first. I leave the Long situation in the Lord's hands.
> 
> We have bigger concerns, like the fact that we are under judgment and few are aware or care.



Hi Nymphe, I humbly apologize to you for my comments.    My comments were not meant as ones against you.  I was addressing Mr. Lewis who in my opinion is an extremeist. I've been 'watching' this man's comments for years and I wish he'd just chill'.  While I don't discount God's warnings, I do have the impression that Mr. Lewis was speaking of the issue with Bishop Long.   If I am wrong, I am first to apologize for it.   

I don't have a problem with God's warnings, for He does give them to us from His word daily... indeed and we as His children must be atteentive and take heed to what God is saying to us.  I'm just leery of the rantings of Craig Lewis.  

This world has indeed a date with God's Destiny.  Therefore we are to be 'ready' with or without a message from Craig's hit list.  

Nymphe, I love you and thank God for you.  Precious daughter of God, and beautiful you are.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Laela said:


> Well, the connection is clearly there... When anyone clicks on this link>> http://www.exministries.com/new.html
> 
> The see this:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Laela... This is what ticks me off about Lewis. He a 'Playa' ! And what he did was wrong. All he had to do was tell the truth in the first place. And as I said before, there's nothing earth shaking about this. Not enough for the Rock upon which I stand, anyway. 

If I shattered everytime I hear of someone in the news who fell into sexual sin, I may as well pack it up and leave humanity. Sadly, this is not the last that we will hear of, neither in or out of the Church. The only thing I can do is to keep my feet firmly planted upon Jesus Christ, THE ROCK and not be moved. Psalm 46 says, ".... and she shall not be moved" and I am indeed one of the 'She's' not moveable. 

Craig needs to quit playing games with folks. That's just hideous!


----------



## Sharpened (Sep 22, 2010)

The other day, I read in another forum how people can misinterpret the messages Our Father gives. Lewis just did that very thing, but the comments to the entry got it right. LOL!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> The other day, I read in another forum how people can misinterpret the messages Our Father gives. Lewis just did that very thing, but the comments to the entry got it right. LOL!



Oh my...


----------

